# Rock Shox Reverb defekt / sackt ab. Radon Slide



## swindle (29. November 2016)

Hallo,

ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier das richtige Forum ist, daher bitte verschieben falls nicht richtig.

Ein Freund von mir hat ein Radon Slide Carbon 160 von 2014. In diesem Slide ist eine Reverb verbaut. Leider sackt die Stütze um 5-8 mm ab wenn man sich draufsetzt. Er hatte den gleichen Fall bereits ca. im April. Dort wurde vom Megastore Servicecenter die Stütze kostenlos gegen eine neue ausgetauscht. Somit sollte doch die Gewährleistung auf die Stütze erneuert worden sein? Sprich, wenn die Stütze nun wieder defekt ist sollte diese doch von Radon bzw. RockShox auf eigene Kosten repariert werden müssen?

Die Aussage des Megastoremitarbeiters dazu ist die folgende:

_Hallo Herr XXX,

die kulanterweise von Rock Shox ausgelieferte neue Stütze erweitert nicht die Gewährleistung auf weitere zwei Jahre sondern die Gewährleistung gilt nach wie vor 2 Jahre ab Kauf des Bikes. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
_
Das war auch die Antwort darauf als der Freund nach der Rechnung bzw. eine Reparaturbestätigung im Zusammenhang der Gewährleistungsverlängerung gefragt hat.

Hat der Freund jetzt Pech gehabt, oder ist die Aussage des Bike-Discount MA nicht korrekt?

Ich selbst hatte an meinem eigenen Bike auch schon den Fall das die Sattelstütze nicht mehr richtig funktionierte, hier hat der Händler (local) aber problemlos die Stütze getauscht bzw. eingesendet.

Könnt Ihr mir/uns hier weiterhelfen?

Vielleicht kann ein Radon Mitarbeiter sich dazu äußern? Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## raufgehts (29. November 2016)

Entlüftet ist sie? Luftdruck ok? Die Garantiebeschreibung ist aus meiner Sicht nachvollziehbar und auch bei anderen Branchen so üblich.
Hört sich aber jetzt nicht nach einem Defekt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swindle (29. November 2016)

Also bei meiner eigenen Reverb, BJ 2014, war es so dass mir vom Händler gesagt wurde dass bei den Stützen gern mal die Kartuschen defekt sind und deswegen luftziehen und absacken und daher auch von RockShox ausgetauscht werden. Ich hab in dem gleichen Zug kulanterweise gleich meine 125er Stütze gegen eine 150er getauscht bekommen. Meinst du das entlüften helfen würde?


----------



## raufgehts (29. November 2016)

Ist eigentlich ein gängiges Problem, vor allem wenn noch nichts gemacht wurde. Nicht umsonst war z.b bei meinem Bike mit Reverb extra das Entlüftungskit mit dabei, auch kann der Luftdruck mit der Zeit nachlassen, dasselbe Problem gibt es bei Dämpfern auch.
Gibt von Sram da ein sehr ausführliches Video dazu. 
Schau mal hier: http://enduro-mtb.com/warum-viele-unserem-rockshox-reverb-dauertest-nicht-geglaubt-haben/


----------



## Onkel_Bob (29. November 2016)

Hi Swindle,
ein häufiges Problem bei den alten (vor dem 2017er Modell) Reverbs. Schau dir mal den Artikel an: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/15/rock-shox-reverb-2017-170mm/

Das Problem ist, dass beim Ziehen am Sattel in der Stütze ein Unterdruck entsteht und sie dadurch Luft zieht. Und die wirkt dann eben wie eine Luftfeder. Bei der neuen Reverb ist ein blauer SKF Floating Piston eingebaut, der in beiden Richtungen besser abdichtet. Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen, dass das wirklich besser funktioniert. Trotzdem: Fahrrad am Sattel anheben sollte man vermeiden.

Außerhalb der Garantiezeit ist das natürlich ärgerlich. Beste Lösung: kauf dir gleich ein 2017er Modell ...

Nebenbei: Entlüften der Fernbedienung löst das Problem nicht! Es muss das Innenleben entlüftet werden.

Gruß
Onkel_Bob


----------

